# Youtube Hits verändern???



## sirbender (23. Feb 2009)

Hi,

Das ist hier kein Vandalismus sondern eine rein technisch intressierte Sache. Ich weiss das kauft mir jetzt keiner ab, aber ich will es wenigstens gesagt haben.

Und los:

Ich will mit einem Java-Programm Hits bei Youtube fuer bestimmte Videos veraendern koennen. 
Dazu habe ich einfach ein Programm geschrieben, dass einfach die Website laedt und auch Cookies akzeptiert, forwarding erlaubt, usw. 

Bei allen anderen meiner Testseiten (ausser Youtube, 19 weitere Dienste/Webcounter) klappt es damit den HitCounter zu erhoehen. Nur bei Youtube nicht. Ich wuerde jetzt gerne rauskriegen wie YouTube es macht dass Leute nicht einfach den Counter erhoehen koennen?
Kann man die Methode von YT umgehen und wie koennte ich sie bei meiner Seite einbauen?

Danke,
sb


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Feb 2009)

sirbender hat gesagt.:


> Dazu habe ich einfach ein Programm geschrieben, dass einfach die Website laedt und auch *Cookies *akzeptiert


ja, toll. Du sagst youtube selbst: huhu, hier war ich schon vor fünf Minuten, bitte nicht nochma mitzählen... Selbst wenn du alle neuankommenden cookies gleich mit Milch wegfutterst, kann youtube immer noch deine IP speichern und für ein paar stunden in der "neulich-geguggt-von"-Liste gammeln lassen, da hilft dann auch kein cookie-löschen.


> Bei allen anderen meiner Testseiten (ausser Youtube, 19 weitere Dienste/Webcounter) klappt es damit den HitCounter zu erhoehen.


Komisch eigentlich. Das sind doch nicht etwa diese lustigen counter-bildchen, die man auf jeder beliebigen seite ohne jegliche serverseitige unterstützung verlinken kann? Da klappt's auch wenn du einfach nur die seite neulädst, ohne das bild im cache zu behalten, diese counter zählen einfach auf ihrem eigenen server mit, wie oft das bildchen angefordert wurde, auf mehr information haben die ja keinen zugriff, deswegen zählen die auch mehrfache hits durch einen client und solchen müll...

Wie man das bei Youtube umgehen kann? kA, eigentlich keinen schimmer ahnung von so sachen... Du müsstest zuerst mal rausfinden, wieso es überhaupt doppelte views nicht mitzählt. Vielleicht reicht schon löschen von cookies. Vielleicht reicht es schon dich mit deinem persönlichen youtube-account abzumelden^^  Vielleicht bringt's was an der IP ein wenig rumzuspoofen. Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## sirbender (23. Feb 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> ja, toll. Du sagst youtube selbst: huhu, hier war ich schon vor fünf Minuten, bitte nicht nochma mitzählen... Selbst wenn du alle neuankommenden cookies gleich mit Milch wegfutterst, kann youtube immer noch deine IP speichern und für ein paar stunden in der "neulich-geguggt-von"-Liste gammeln lassen, da hilft dann auch kein cookie-löschen.
> 
> Komisch eigentlich. Das sind doch nicht etwa diese lustigen counter-bildchen, die man auf jeder beliebigen seite ohne jegliche serverseitige unterstützung verlinken kann? Da klappt's auch wenn du einfach nur die seite neulädst, ohne das bild im cache zu behalten, diese counter zählen einfach auf ihrem eigenen server mit, wie oft das bildchen angefordert wurde, auf mehr information haben die ja keinen zugriff, deswegen zählen die auch mehrfache hits durch einen client und solchen müll...



hehe...lustig  Mit Milch wegfuttern. Genial 

Klar IP-Speichern hab ich mit eingerechnet. Selbst mit neuer IP scheint es den Counter nicht zu erhoehen.

Ausserdem hab ich den Eindruck von meinen Tests, dass ich in Firefox ohne neue IP, einfach durch druecken des Refresh Buttons ein Hit draufgezaehlt wird (mit Zeitverzoegerung von ein paar Stunden).

Irgendwie verwirrt mich Youtube. Zuerst hatte ich eine sehr simple Geschichte in Java geschrieben, wo ich einfach nur eine Connection aufmache und den Html hole. Selbst mit vielen neuen IPs hat das nicht gefunzt. Hits blieben gleich.

Nun unterstuetze ich auch Cookies usw. Trotzdem wird nicht hochgezaehlt.

Vielleicht mach ich ja grundlegend was falsch. Wenn jemand ein kleines Programm haette das es erfolgreich schafft wuerde ich gerne damit gegentesten.

Danke,
sb


----------



## sirbender (23. Feb 2009)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher:

- Refresh in Firefox und IE reichen aus auch ohne neue IP den Hit-Counter bei Youtube zu erhoehen

- Von meinem Java-Programm aus klappt das nicht. Sehr seltsam. Wird vielleicht in FF Javascript ausgefuehrt, was in meinem Java-Programm fehlt?


----------



## brainfuck (23. Feb 2009)

Lade ein neue Video hoch das bestimmt nur du anschaust und dann probiere von Hand zuerst den Counter Zahl zu erhöhen...

Wenn du dies geschafft hast(IP wechsel, Cookies löschen...usw) kannst du die selbe vorgehensweise in dein Programm übernehmen... 

Habe im Geschäft leider keinen zugriff auf Youtube, kann es also nicht selbst testen


----------



## sirbender (23. Feb 2009)

brainfuck hat gesagt.:


> Lade ein neue Video hoch das bestimmt nur du anschaust und dann probiere von Hand zuerst den Counter Zahl zu erhöhen...
> 
> Wenn du dies geschafft hast(IP wechsel, Cookies löschen...usw) kannst du die selbe vorgehensweise in dein Programm übernehmen...
> 
> Habe im Geschäft leider keinen zugriff auf Youtube, kann es also nicht selbst testen



Genau das habe ich getested.

Wenn ich mit Firefox reloade wird jedesmal ein Hit gezaehlt.
Wenn ich mit meinem Java-Programm reloaded wird trotz neuer IP/Cookie kein Hit gezaehlt.

Deswegen frage ich ja was da los ist? Befindet sich irgendwelches Javascript auf der Seite, dass vielleicht detektiert, dass mein Java-Programm kein 'echter' Browser ist und dann einen Hit verwaehrt?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Feb 2009)

sirbender hat gesagt.:


> Deswegen frage ich ja was da los ist? Befindet sich irgendwelches Javascript auf der Seite, dass vielleicht detektiert, dass mein Java-Programm kein 'echter' Browser ist und dann einen Hit verwaehrt?


gugg doch einfach mal nach, alle javascripts die auf deinem rechner ausgeführt werden, kannst du ja auch direkt lesen, die werden ja so geliefert wie sie sind, nicht kompiliert nicht verschleiert... vielleicht fällt dir ja was auf, wer weiß?


----------



## sirbender (23. Feb 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> gugg doch einfach mal nach, alle javascripts die auf deinem rechner ausgeführt werden, kannst du ja auch direkt lesen, die werden ja so geliefert wie sie sind, nicht kompiliert nicht verschleiert... vielleicht fällt dir ja was auf, wer weiß?




das ist ja das Problem. Ich kenn mich zero mit Javascript aus. Auch war das nur ein Vorschlag von mir warum es denn nicht klappen koennte. Vielleicht stimmt das mit JavaScript ja auch ueberhaupt nicht.

Hat denn keiner eine Idee? Sind doch sehr gute Leute hier.


----------

